# Opinions on my 3 year old QH GELDING?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really like him! I'm no expert, but I really like his legs, hips, shoulders, really everything! The only thing I think is less-than-ideal is his neck is sort of short and under-muscled. But he's still just a youngster. I think he has better conformation that average.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cute as a bug!! I think he'll grow into a fine looking horse. Only mild fault, and it's tiny , is that he is a wee bit knock kneed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for chestnut with lots of chrome, so I'm already predisposed to like him. He looks like a sweet, kind horse, if a little worried still. I see his knees and they do look a little knocked but I'm not convinced that's not a fool the eye color trick. He's a little camped out behind, but nothing so extreme that I wonder about him. He looks like once you get a good relationship cemented and get him going, that he'll be a fun and flashy ride.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I like him!!!!!! He looks to have Mr.Gunsmoke breeding in him. ")
When he gets older hes going to be one handsome dude..


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice! A little butt high at the moment but not so much he can't catch up in the front end although it's not uncommon for the stock breeds to remain butt high. By the time he's 5 or 6 you are going to have one chunk of a horse since he's that muscled with no exercise. Just my kind of horse!


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Love him you really lucked out. Any conformation faults are really tiny. He will definitely make a good horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice angles overall -- and those are things that don't change much. His neck could be longer, and so could his rump. He will change a lot over the next couple of years. He looks to be a nice type of using horse.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Strong, sturdy and nice looking. When he muscles up he will be a tank!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Overall, I like him. Cute guys! Agree that he is a bit knock-kneed. It also looks like he is in very much need of a trim on his feet? Those heels look awful long. With his front legs being a little bit crooked, it will be extra important to always keep his feet in tip-top shape. 

Yes, a little butt high but he's only 3 and that's pretty common. If he has cutting horse lines, sometimes they stay that way but not always. 

I personally would like to see more booty on him but again, if he's cutting bred, they can be a little lighter there based on their breeding.


----------



## Elrey (Aug 12, 2021)

beau159 said:


> Overall, I like him. Cute guys! Agree that he is a bit knock-kneed. It also looks like he is in very much need of a trim on his feet? Those heels look awful long. With his front legs being a little bit crooked, it will be extra important to always keep his feet in tip-top shape.
> 
> Yes, a little butt high but he's only 3 and that's pretty common. If he has cutting horse lines, sometimes they stay that way but not always.
> 
> I personally would like to see more booty on him but again, if he's cutting bred, they can be a little lighter there based on their breeding.


Thank you for your input! His feet are definitely a work in progress. When I got him a few months ago they were curled up and over as he had never been trimmed.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Elrey said:


> Thank you for your input! His feet are definitely a work in progress. When I got him a few months ago they were curled up and over as he had never been trimmed.


Well then, good work and keep up the progress!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You said he has good cutting horse bloodlines, could we see the pedigree?


----------



## Elrey (Aug 12, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> You said he has good cutting horse bloodlines, could we see the pedigree?


I don't have his papers in hand as the rescue won't re-home them with the papers (supposedly to prevent horse flipping). His bloodlines go back to Peppy San Badger, Smart Chick Olena and Gun Smoke.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If he's listed on allbreed we can at least see them if you link.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

If those bloodlines are 5 or 6 generations back or more. Won't make a bit of difference. Looked up gun smoke he's done nothing performance wise. Has two foals also done nothing.

Your gelding is cute nice color an chrome. Conformation wise nothing spectacular narrow chested, short necked. Shoulder is too straight. Hindquarters are camped out.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think the OP is talking about Mr Gun Smoke.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mr Gunsmoke was a horse of 1967. He's not going to show a lot of influence from that horse. Just been too many years.
Same with Peppy San Badger, horse of 1974,
Smart Chic O'Lena horse of 1985,


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Your gelding looks like he's going to be one of those longer bodied than he is tall type of horse. Probably good minded, and make just a nice lil saddle gelding for just about anyone.


----------



## kpehler99 (8 mo ago)

Elrey said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to get some honest (but kind) opinions on the conformation of my 3 year old quarter horse gelding. He currently stands at just 14h. I got him from a rescue back in October, and he was from an extreme neglect case. He was severely underweight and had a bad tooth infection, so he has just been a pasture puff the last few months while I let him recover. That being said, I am aware he is pudgy and lacking muscle lol He has good cutting horse bloodlines, and I'm looking to make him a good all around ranch horse. Thanks for your time! Looking forward to hearing your observations!
> View attachment 1124701
> 
> View attachment 1124700
> ...


Do we have the same horse? Lol


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You might find this interesting, 









Mr Gun Smoke


Mr Gun Smoke was ahead of his time. The 1961 stallion was a bright sorrel, but he was thin and gangly as a baby and was slow to mature. Bred by Harley and Mamie Price of Bazine, Kansas, he was a son of Rondo Leo and out of the Kansas Star mare Kansas Cindy – both performance lines. Mr Gun...




www.horseforum.com


----------



## Firstdownkiller (8 mo ago)

trailhorserider said:


> I really like him! I'm no expert, but I really like his legs, hips, shoulders, really everything! The only thing I think is less-than-ideal is his neck is sort of short and under-muscled. But he's still just a youngster. I think he has better conformation that average.


I agree! I loooove his hindquarters; I like low set hocks because the horse gets underneath himself better. Either way, he's a cutie..


----------

